# Indian Lake



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone been over to long Island? Is the ice fishing been vary good for panfish.


----------



## Rockfish41 (Sep 28, 2007)

swhetstone1 checkout indian lake.com.i think they have been doing some fishing there.last i heard they have about 4 inches of ice,as of yesterday


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I was at IL yesterday at BlackHawk the ice is 5-6in.I'll be there later today or tomorrow.I'm waiting for my sonar to get here.It sucked yesterday without it.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

look at the hardwater forum-lots of reports in there about fishing IL


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Fished Long Island today from 2-4 and got only 12 very small bluegills...


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

fished dunns pond sat.n sunday caugt a few eyes and about 50 crappie and about 40 gills and 4hog pearch


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Fished NorthFork side of Long Island, but a hurtin on the panfish all day. Buddy of mine with 2 friends of his fished Long Island and filled 2 5gal buckets full of panfish.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Had 2 friends got some nice gills Monday at LI. Ice still in good shape, but has some water on top from the snow melt.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

good chance the ice isn't going to make it to the weekend. 

there are alot of bad spots in the ice and this warm weather, rain and high winds are going to open them right up and make em grow. 

there will be some folks takin a cold bath this week probably


----------



## MarbleEYEs (Nov 22, 2006)

where's the best parking at long island if the ice holds out till the weekend? more importantly how is the ice over there?


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I just got back from indian lake and long island has @ 6-7 inches of clear ice. I only got 3 keepers but I did not fish long. Lots of folks out there and I seen lots of fish being caught. I am going to hit it again tomorrow and hopefully get some more keepers.


----------

